# اعتناق المسيحية في تونس - اقبال عليها و الدولة تؤكد على حرية الاختيار



## thunder (27 أبريل 2013)

القس كمال الفاطمي من الكنيسة الانجيلية التونسية

*هنا رابط لحضور حلقة في الصميم عن انتشار المسيحية بتونس

*  على موقع يوتيوب


[YOUTUBE]zR9UrhlXsJI[/YOUTUBE]


 *صاحب مقهى قريب من الكنيسة و  يقول ان قساوسة   الكنيسة اصدقاء له و انهم اهدوه انجيل و افلام مسيحية و  يقول ان معاملتهم   طيبة و يقول ان هناك شباب كثر يزورون الكنيسة و ان هناك  ازدياد رهيب باعداد   من يعتنقون المسيحية .*

 * معز شاب تونسي اعتنق المسيحية  قبل 5 سنوات ينطبق  عليه نبوءة سفر يوئيل  //ويكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب روحي  على كل بشر، فيتنبأ  بنوكم وبناتكم، ويحلم  شيوخكم أحلاما، ويرى شبابكم  رؤى. (يوئيل 2: 28). //*
 * معز من مدينة سيدي بو سعيد  شاب  مسيحي و متزوج  من مسيحية تونسية قبل ان  يتحدث علانية و قال انه كان يشرب  و يسهر و في يوم  كان أمام باب منزله و احس  بيد تمسك يده و تقول له قم  هذا المكان ليس  مكانك ..*
 * و يقول ان ما يحصل له و لغيره  من ظهور للسيد  المسيح له لم يحصل بحالة نوم  بل بحالة يقظة و أنه آمن  طبقاً لأقوال السيد  المسيح /// طوبى لمن آمن و لم  يرى ///*
 * معز قال انه بعد هذه الرؤيا بدأ  رحلة القراء و  الاستفسار و عرف قول السيد  المسيح // فتشوا الكتب لانها  تشهد لي // و الله  يفرح بالانسان الذي يفتش و  يسأل و يقول أن الله بدأ  يعلن عن نفسه بطرق  مختلفة .*
 * معز في المرحلة الاولى كان يقول  لنفسه ماذا فعلت  و لكن الله كان يتعامل معه  من خلال آيات الكتاب المقدس و  طرده والده من  البيت و لم يغير ايمانه و  يستشهد بعديد من آيات الكتاب  المقدس بان رجائنا  يجب ان يكون سماوي و يفتح  كتابه المقدس ليستشهد   برسالة بطرس الرسول  الثانية بأن الله يتكلم مع  الانسان الذي هو جدي  بإيمانه و يكون عينيه على  الملكوت السماوي ..*
 * ============*
 * بريزة هي الشاهد الثاني و هي  ناشطة مسيحية شهيرة  و تقول انها اعتنقت  المسيحية قبل 9 سنين و كانت تحضر  الأفلام المسيحية  على القنوات المسيحية و  كبرت على تعاليم المسيح و تقول  انها تأثرت بشخصية  السيد المسيح و انها  شخصية غير عادية مع انها لم تكن  مسيحية و تقول أنها  وقفت امام الصليب و  تقول أن عائلتها مسيحية مع عدا  أبيها ..*
 * و بريزة تستشهد بقول السيد  المسيح النور و  الظلمة لا يجتمعان ، و تدحض كلام  المذيع ان سبب دخولها  المسيحية بانها  ديانة سهلة و فيها أمور تساعد على  الحياة  و تقول ان  المسيحية تأمر بالعمل  بوصايا الكتاب المقدس و خاصة  الوصايا العشر .. و  تقول ان الرب يامرنا  بالأعمال و تقول كما يقول الله في  الكتاب المقدس  //من أحبني فليعمل  بوصاياي // و تتحدث الفتاة التونسية بريزة  عن الوصية  العظمى ان تحب الهك  من كل قلبك و تحب قريبك كنفسك // و تكمل  باقي الوصايا  العشرة لا تقتل - لا  تسرق - لا تزن - *
 * و تغادر بريزة مع التأكيد ان  الكنيسة العاملة في  تونس هي الكنيسة الانجيلية  المباركة و ان القديس  ترتليانوس في القرن  الثالث هو من بشر و ان التوانسة  ماتوا لاجل ايمانهم  ثم و هي بسيارتها يطلب  المذيع منها رسالة ختامية فتفتح  الانجيل و تقرأ من  الانجيل من رسالة  كورنثوس الأولى : إن كنت أتكلم بألسنة  الناس والملائكة  ولكن ليس لي محبة،  فقد صرت نحاسا يطن أو صنجا يرن.*
 * وإن كانت لي نبوة، وأعلم جميع الأسرار وكل علم، وإن كان لي كل الإيمان حتى أنقل الجبال، ولكن ليس لي محبة، فلست شيئا.*
 * وإن أطعمت كل أموالي، وإن سلمت جسدي حتى أحترق، ولكن ليس لي محبة، فلا أنتفع شيئا.*
 * المحبة تتأنى وترفق. المحبة لا تحسد. المحبة لا تتفاخر، ولا تنتفخ،*
 * ولا تقبح، ولا تطلب ما لنفسها، ولا تحتد، ولا تظن السؤ،*
 * ولا تفرح بالإثم بل تفرح بالحق،*
 * وتحتمل كل شيء، وتصدق كل شيء، وترجو كل شيء، وتصبر على كل شيء.*

 * ==========*
 * كمال فاطمي اعتنق المسيحية قبل 15 عام و  قام بدراسة اللاهوت لأربع سنوات ليصبح قساً  *
*و يقول انه يخدم بالكنيسة اشخاص آخرين
المذيع يسأله كيف ترى تقبل المجتمع للظاهرة و هو يرد ان له اصدقاء من حركة النهضة و لا مشكلة
و المذيع يسأله هل تتزوجون فيجيب بالايجاب فيسأله هل ضروري أن تكون زوجتك مسيحية فيجيب بالايجاب بانه لا بد أن تكون زوجته مسيحية منعا للاشكالات
يسأله عن مشاكل الإرث في ظل القانون الاسلامي فيجيبه ان السيد المسيح قال : اكنزوا لكم كنوزا في السماء و هذه امور ثانوية و هناك مسيحيون تخلوا عن مكانتهم و وظائفهم ليتحولوا للمسيحية
و ينفي اي تدخل او تمويل خارجي ..
و يضيف القنوات المسيحية موجودة كما أن القنوات الاسلامية موجودة و لسنا تابعين للغرب 

لقطات للقس كمال يرنم لبلاده تونس من على منبر الكنيسة
 *  * ==========*
 * بعدها لقاء مع شاب مسلم غير  اسمه من محمد لبيير  بعد تحوله للمسيحية و يقول  اتاه حلم و المذيع يسأله  هل الحلم أقنعك فيقول  الذي أقنعني هو الكتاب  المقدس*
 * بيير يقول و إن كانت الحكومة  اسلامية فيجب ان  تحفظ حق الجميع بتأدية  واجباتها الدينية و صديق بيير  المسلم يقول أنه لا  مشكلة لديه باعتناق محمد  للمسيحية و تغيير اسمه لبيير  *
 * ============*
 * و بالنهاية لقاء مع شاب اسمه  طارق استحصل على  أول ترخيص لجمعية مسيحية و  طالب وزير الشؤون الدينية او  يوفر له الدعم  بسبب التعددية الاجتماعية في  تونس *
 * ===========*

* المسؤولون الحكوميون يؤكودن على حرية الاختيار*

 * علي اللافي  مستشار وزير  الشؤون الدينية  قال الحرية احد مقاصد الشريعة  الاسلامية و  لكل إنسان و  لكل مواطن أن يختار ديانته و يختار معتقده و يختار  مذهبه و  هذه حربة  ضمنتها الشرائع السماوية // لا اكراه بالدين قد تبين  الرشد من  الغي // و  وفق المواثيق الدولية لحقوق الانسان و يكمل قائلاً  التصدي هنا  هو التصدي  للخروج عن القانون و ليس التصدي ان نلزم الناس بأن  يعتنقوا  فكرة معينة أو  دين معين ، نحن ندعم حرية الاختيار أي أن لكل انسان  الحرية  في اختيار ما  يريد .*
 * =======*
 * احمد الشحيمي مستشار ديوان  وزير الشؤون الدينية يقول  ان ممارسة الشعائر  الدينية بالشكل الذي يراه  صاحب الديانة مناسباً لدينه  مكفول طالما انه  احترم القانون ما دام لم يجبر  احد على اعتناق دينه  *
 * ===================*
 * الناشطة في حقوق الانسان خديجة  الشريفة قالت ان  علينا ان نشرح للناس انه  ليس اي دين ضد دين ىخر و من  يفتعل المشاكل هو  الجهل و قلة الفهم و الاحساس  هو من يؤزم الاوضاع و ان  على الجميع ممارسة  شعائرهم الدينية بكامل الحرية .

* [YOUTUBE]zR9UrhlXsJI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## thunder (28 أبريل 2013)

*ترنيمة تونسية - سيدي المسيح يا مولايا انت وحدك داري بدايا
و انت الي عارف .. عارف دوايا 
*

[YOUTUBE]5FmqVk1zdG4[/YOUTUBE]*
*
*
يا الله اخلق في قلبي صلاح
*​
[YOUTUBE]tO-WySio_es[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tamav maria (28 أبريل 2013)

عقبالك يامصر 
لما يبقي فيكي الحريه الدينيه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أبريل 2013)

سعادتى لا توصف عندما اعلم بان المسيحية
تنتشر فى جميع البلاد 
لو علم الناس حقيقة المسيحية  لدخلو فيها افواجا
المسيحية هى افضل الاديان على وجه الارض
ولكن للاسف يوجد تشوية للصورة المسيحية
من بعض الحاقدين ورغم ذلك المسيحية هى امل البشرية


----------



## beshoy+ (28 أبريل 2013)

*اخبار مفرحة خالص الرب يباركك 
والرب يثبتهم ف الايمان 
ويجعل من قصصهم بركة لكثيرين *​


----------



## thunder (28 أبريل 2013)

*الجذور التاريخية للمسيحية في تونس*


*اشهر قديسيها ترتليانوس القرطاجي بالقرن الثالث*

للمسيحية جذورها التاريخية فيها...إنها تونس الدولة الواقعة في شمال افريقيا. وصلت المسيحية الى تونس ايام الحكم الروماني وتركت بصماتها النيرة من خلال كنائس ما زالت بعض آثارها موجودة حتى اليوم...ومن الآباء القديسين من أصل تونسي نذكرالقديس تاسكيوس كايسيليوس سيبريانوس المعرف بالقديس سيبريان...Thascius Caecilius Cyprianus) وهو كان أسقفاً على مدينة قرطاج في القرن الثالث الميلادي حوالي عام 249م....ولد في مدينة قرطاج من والدين من اصل امازيغي...وهو قد استشهد في سبيل المسيح في 14ايلول سبتمبر عام 258م. في مدينة قرطاج...أيضاً من آباء الكنيسة التونسيين المشهورين "ترتليانوس القرطاجي...ولا بد من الإشارة إلى أن القديس أغوسطينوس هو من تونس أيضاً، وكان له أثراً كبيراً في خدمة الكنيسة والايمان المسيحي...



*  التاريخ الحديث للمسيحية في تونس*






  الرئيس التونسي مستقبلا عدد من رجال الدين المسيحي 

أما في التاريخ الحديث، فقد عادت المسيحية بفعالية الى تونس خلال الحكم أو الانتداب  الفرنسي لها، فشيد الفرنسيون كنائس كبيرة أهمها كاتدرائية St Vincent de Paul في تونس العاصمة...وبدأ المرسلون يتوافدون منذ بدايات القرن العشرين الى تونس من أجل ايصال رسالة الانجيل الى شعبها، فأسسوا مراكز خدماتية وتعليمية وطبية مظهرين محبة المسيح ونوره في حياتهم فكانت اعمالهم الخيرة الرسالة المرئية للانجيل كلمة الله...وبالرغم من تواجدهم التاريخي في تونس، فهذا لم يمنع ان يتعرضوا لأنواع شتى من المصاعب عبر التاريخ القديم والتاريخ الحديث على حد سواء، فهذه المصاعب أدت الى تناقص عددهم بسبب الهجرة، فبعد ان كانوا يشكلون مئات الألوف، صارت اعدادهم لا تتجاوز عشرات الألوف في ايامنا الحاضرة (ما بين سبعين الى تسعين الفاً)...ولكن مما لا شك فيه ان أعداداً لا بأس بها  من التونسيين آمنوا  بالمسيح فأسسوا كنائسهم الخاصة بهم...واعدادهم الى ارتفاع كل يوم...

 * شهادات من تونس*

-هذه بعض شهادات من تونسين آمنوا بالمسيح ربا وفاديا ومخلصا لحياتهم، وتجدر الملاحظة ان هذه الشهادات منقولة عن مجلة عربية، افتتحت المقالة بهذه المقدمة: 

"أساتذة تعليم ثانوي وعال، معلمّون وباحثون وطلبة، موظفون في مؤسسات اواعلاميون: هذه أهم فئات المسيحيين من التونسيين الذين تجدهم عشية السبت وصبيحة الأحد في الكنيسة الانجيلية في تونس العاصمة. قرابة 20 تونسيا جاؤوا هنا ليصلوا للمسيح الذي «فتح لهم ذراعيه» منذ وقت غير بعيد. سحرتهم هذه الديانة فأبعدتهم عن اسلامهم ليعيشوا أجواء الصلاة على أنغام وموسيقى وكلمات ترددت في أرجاء الكنيسة فزادت أيديهم تشابكا وكانوا «أقرب بها إلى اللّه من أجواء الخشوع التامّ في صلاة الاسلام» حسب تعبير بعضهم."...
ثم عرض الكاتب مجموعة من الشهادات نذكر منها:

-يعمل موظفاً في إحدى الوزارات، مسيحي تونسي اعتنق هذه الدّيانة حسب قوله منذ سنة 2000 وتزوّج داخل الكنيسة بزوجة تونسيّة دخلت معه دين المسيح فأثمر زواجهما رضيعة اسمها «شهد» عمرها اليوم شهر و20 يوما أتيا بها إلى الكنيسة ليباركها المسيح.

-رشيد (ر) فهو مدرّس بإحدى المدارس الاعدادية الخاصّة قام هو الآخر بتقديم وصلات موسيقية وذكّر الحاضرين بقيم التسامح والمحبة في الديانة المسيحية. «رشيد (ر)» متزوّج هو الاخر بتونسية تنصّرت منذ سنوات وله ابن وهو يتحدّث عن تجربته فيقول: «أنا من عائلة محافظة جدّا متشبعة بالاسلام، وكنت أمارس واجباتي الدينية من صلاة وصيام وصدقة على أحسن وجه...

-سلامة (م) هو الآن بصدد تحضير رسالة الدكتوراه في القانون. *دخل المسيحية منذ سنوات بعد أن آمن أنّ ما يقوم به من صلاة يعدّ عنده «ممارسة للرياضة دون روح أو خشوع...»!!!* أكثر ما يقلق سلامه هو الفكر العربي الذي ينظر إلى المسيحية نظرة مغلوطة انطلاقا من أنها السبب في الحروب الصليبية وهو يوضّح في هذا السياق: «لم يكن للحروب الصليبية خلفية دينية...

في الختام نرفع صلاة لله ربنا ان يبارك الشعب التونسي ويفتح عيون الناس على نور المسيح...​


----------



## thunder (29 أبريل 2013)

*شهادات جديدة من تونس الخضراء بمحبة النور الحقيقي نور المسيح و المجد للرب الذي يفتح العيون و القلوب لمعرفته*






* الزميل الصحفي (ن ـ ط) تنصّر منذ 14 سنة وهو اليوم فخور بمسيحيته مقتنع وممتلئ بتعاليمها .يقول هذا الزميل: «لطالما كنت معجبا بالديانة المسيحية حتى التقيت بأصدقاء مسيحيين دخلت معهم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية مرات متلاحقة لكني اقتنعت بالتنصّر ولم أقتنع بتعاليم الكاثوليكية .*

*  لذلك انتقلت إلى الانجيلية التي كانت دواء شافيا لكل مشاكلي...» الغريب في الأمر هو ان الصحفي (ن.ط) متزوج من مسلمة وهي أستاذة للتربية الاسلامية وله منها اثنين من الأبناء. لكن زميلنا يقرّ بأنّه لا يجد أي حرج في العيش مع زوجته المسلمة غير أن الاشكال في البداية تمثل في مدى قبول مسيحيته لدى زملائه ورئيسه في العمل الذين آمنوا شيئا فشيئا وبعد مساءلات كثيرة أن مسألة العقيدة أمر شخصي يخص المعني بالأمر دون غيره. الشهادات كثيرة في هذا السياق. الموجودون هنا لا يملكون أي حرج في التصريح بتنصّرهم حتى وان كان ذلك لصحفية مثلي ستقوم بنشر المقال. وهم أيضا لا يجدون أي حرج في نشر أسمائهم على صفحات الصحف مثل السيد محمد الفاتح الزرقوني أصيل منطقة نفطة الذي يعمل عونا مختصّا بالبريد وقد اعتنق المسيحية منذ سنتين فقط لكن حججه عن هذه النقلة مختلفة ذلك أنه معجب فحسب بالنتائج الاجتماعية الناجحة للعالم المسيحي مقابل تراجع العالم الاسلامي (...) *

*يقول الفاتح الزرقوني: «المسيحيون متقدّمون علميا وهو يعيشون حياة اجتماعية سهلة ولا تعقيد فيها مما يجعل طبيعة المسيحي أكثر ليونة... فلطالما كنت منجذبا بنظامهم المعماري وبقدرتهم على الكلام واحترامهم للاختلاف» ويلخّص الزرقوني كلامه: «لا اعتبر أني كنت قبل تنصّري مسلما بل لنقل أني كنت مواطنا تونسيا فقط».*
​


----------



## azazi (30 أبريل 2013)

جميل هذا التقرير يا ثاندر
لك وحشة صديقي الغالي


----------



## thunder (1 مايو 2013)

برأيي جمال البرنامج عدا عن الأماكن و الموسيقى المرافقة المختارة و نوعية الشهادات ، هناك الإعلامي التونسي زهير لطيف بعكس معظم الاعلاميين المسلمين الذين يضعون انفسهم كأعداء و عم يبحثون و يناقشون من تحولوا و يتحولون لأناس بلا اخلاق و لا احترام لحرير التعبير و الاعتقاد التي يدّعون انهم يمثلونها و واضح أنه شاهد كثير من الشهادات عن المتحولين للمسيحية و قرأ الانجيل و حفظ كثير من الآيات كي يعرف كيف يحاور ضيوفه.

اضافة لهذا الكنيسة الانجيليلة الراقية و طريقة تبشيرها اللطيفة و تناسبها و دراستها للمجتمع و امتناعها عن اثارة اي اشكالات فالتبشير الذي تقوم به مدروس و بعيد عن التشويش بالمجتمع او التحدي و اثارة اية اشكالات من أي نوع ، فالقساوسة يرتدون البدلة و الكرافة و اللباس العادي و اعلامهم راقي و هادف و يصل للقلوب لانه خارج من نفوس تحب كلمة الله و تحب أن توصله بتواضع المؤمن الواثق بالمخلص الأعظم و هذا دروس مهمة يجب ان تتعلم منها باقي الكنائس كالقبطية و الاورثوذكسية و غيرها

ترقبوا أخبار أجمل قريباً

..​


----------

